# Confused...Hypoglycemia or Hypoadrenal



## angelina (Feb 10, 2010)

Dear All

Sometimes I would feel hypo ie shaking, nausea towards late afternoon. After taking some drink and food, I'll be okay. I never skip lunch. I'm not stressed. When I called the GP, he said it can happen even though we've taken lunch. I'm confused.

How to identify whether it is hypoglycemia or hypoadrenal.

I'm secondary hypothyroid due to pituitary failure. I'm on maintenance dosage for thyroid, adrenal and endo check ups every 10 mths.

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelina said:


> Dear All
> 
> Sometimes I would feel hypo ie shaking, nausea towards late afternoon. After taking some drink and food, I'll be okay. I never skip lunch. I'm not stressed. When I called the GP, he said it can happen even though we've taken lunch. I'm confused.
> 
> ...


It would seem possible that if food/drink corrects the problem, it may most likely be hypoglycemia.

Because, when you take lunch, glucose shoots straight up and then takes a dive. I believe it is the dive causing the majority of symptoms.

Believe it or not, Oprah has a good article on this. I suggest that you do mini-meals 4 to 6 times a day to stablize and also to see your doctor. Diabetes is not something you wish to fool with. Also, get yourself a good glycemic index chart to which you can refer before you plan your meals.

http://www.oprah.com/health/Keeping-Your-Blood-Sugar-Levels-Under-Control/print/1

I am not saying this is what is going on for sure; that is why you must check in w/ your endo. He/she will run glucose tests.


----------



## angelina (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Andros. So it's the dive that caused the symptom. I find it hard to have that 4-6 small meals due to my work. Seems that I must find ways to do it. I will also ask my endo in my next appoint in Jan.

Also thanks for the link. It's very informative. I've copy it to my notepad for my future reference.

Take care.


----------



## harrymarshal (Nov 3, 2010)

Well as I know the Hypoglycemia is a condition that occurs when your blood sugar (glucose) is too low. In fact I like the very knowledgeable information over there by you.I really appreciate it and like to share among the friends.


----------

